

Trillian for iPhone: Two months later, still no response from Apple… - timtrueman
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=307552530382

======
spicyj
I love how someone suggests that they make an app for Windows Mobile. I
haven't seen anything suggesting that Windows Mobile app development is
anywhere near profitable for anyone.

~~~
thwarted
If you never are able to sell your iPhone app because it is stuck in limbo,
you might as well have written it for Windows Mobile.

------
freddier
The original link: <http://blog.ceruleanstudios.com/?p=757>

OT: I understand facebook notes may bring you more readers when you link your
blog to it, but I feel them as an internet black hole.

------
pospischil
I have been wondering whats the hold up with Meebo after they had stage time
at the iPhone event -- wonder if they are experiencing a similar fate? Would
be weird after said stage time, but who knows with the appstore.

------
stcredzero
That screenshot is the best looking Trillian I've ever seen.

~~~
j_b_f
Funny + sad.

~~~
stcredzero
True

